# Looking for a puppy in Missouri...



## angbounds (Jan 26, 2013)

I am looking to purchase a black & tan AKC registered female puppy. If she is a little on the redder side, that's even better. She will be one of the family, so I will need to meet her / interact with her before purchase, and that also means I don't really want to travel more than 3~4 hours outside of Warren County, MO. If you have a puppy that fits the criteria, please call or text me @ 636~486~5730. Thank you for taking the time to read this. Angel & family


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 19, 2013)

Angel,

We just got our 3rd puppy from Susan and Andrea at Waldenhaus Kennels in Richland. The first two were amazing, Maggie has only been here a week but so far we are highly impressed. These dogs are not cheap, but we feel they are worth it. Prior to getting our first one I did a ton of research, called their vet several times, went and visited several of heir dogs that lived in our area, etc. 

They currently have two litters on the ground, ready to go in early May. 5 females total between the two litters, but I don't know how many are spoken for already. 


Go to German Shepherd Breeder - DM/OFA Certified, German Shepherd puppies for more info, and give them a call or an email. Tell them that Mike and Val from CT sent you. 

I hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Angel,
> 
> We just got our 3rd puppy from Susan and Andrea at Waldenhaus Kennels in Richland. The first two were amazing, Maggie has only been here a week but so far we are highly impressed. These dogs are not cheap, but we feel they are worth it. Prior to getting our first one I did a ton of research, called their vet several times, went and visited several of heir dogs that lived in our area, etc.
> 
> ...


Mike is your girl out of Egan? I think he is beautiful!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Crooked creek Ranch is amazing. All of her puppies are beautiful and she treats every puppy as if they are her own. They have an amazing ranch to play on with the adults they are very sosolized. Many of her pups go on to be police dogs, search and rescue, protection training, they are very confident dogs and a handful of pups when to fidelco for the blind. You can see from all the amazing photos on facebook and on her website the care that goes into each and every puppy. She takes great care in making sure all her dogs are healthy and happy. You will not be disappointed if you get a pup from her!

Crooked Creek Ranch

Crooked Creek Ranch - Marble Hill, MO - Pet Breeder | Facebook


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 19, 2013)

arby665 said:


> Mike is your girl out of Egan? I think he is beautiful!


Yes, Maggie is out of Egan and Britzy:


German Shepherd puppies by Egan and Britzy - Vom Waldenhaus German Shepherd Breeders

If you watch the video of the girls on the above page, Maggie is the one in red. 

Can't say enough good things about her so far.

Edit to add: Turns out that video is from a previous litter, but you get the idea.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Yes, Maggie is out of Egan and Britzy:
> 
> I thought so. I couldn't remember the name of the momma. Maggie would be half sister to my Karly! They look at lot alike.


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 19, 2013)

arby665 said:


> CT-Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Maggie is out of Egan and Britzy:
> ...


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> arby665 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 cats Jenny? I hope you have a farm, and are not that crazy cat lady. :laugh:
> ...


----------

